
Morning, “Microsoft” called me at home from a mobile phone - fbnlsr
https://twitter.com/on_code/status/1216658665127718919
======
fbnlsr
TIL HN strips out "This" when it's at the beginning of a title.

~~~
ColinWright
Very likely if you edit the submission you can put it back. HN strips several
things from submissions, including leading numbers, and obvious swear words.
This helps prevent the most crude forms of spamming, but you can go through
the effort of editing the title to restore most of them.

Think of it as a kind of CAPTCHA.

 _Edit: But it 's too late now, you needed to do it in the 2 hour editing
window._

~~~
fbnlsr
Thanks for the tip!

